# כהן את מושון



## haber

Hi,
Please, what is the meaning of these words on a T-shirt ? Thanks !! (lick on the link)


----------



## trigel

It's a band name, כהן@מושון (read from right to left), pronounced Cohen-(the at-sign is pronounced et)-Mushon. "Mushon" is a name like "Cohen". The spelling אֵת, a definite accusative marker, seems to have no meaning here.


----------



## haber

toda ! toda !


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

trigel said:


> It's a band name, כהן@מושון (read from right to left), pronounced Cohen-(the at-sign is pronounced et)-Mushon. "Mushon" is a name like "Cohen". *The spelling אֵת, a definite accusative marker, seems to have no meaning here*.



No, in this case "את" is not an accusative marker but a preposition "with"   Read more about it here (look for the second meaning).


----------



## trigel

Egads, forgot about the other את. Thanks.


----------



## arielipi

It can act as the french et is used, mostly seen in lawyers offices - cohen et mushon.


----------



## trigel

arielipi said:
			
		

> It can act as the french et is used, mostly seen in lawyers offices - cohen et mushon.


French et is pronounced /e/, so no, not French. Latin, if that's a stretch.


----------



## arielipi

trigel said:


> French et is pronounced /e/, so no, not French. Latin, if that's a stretch.


I said act, not borrowed.


----------



## airelibre

Yes, if את (et) can act as @ (which is originally at in English) then et could act as the French et.


----------



## origumi

AFAIK "et"  is borrowed from French and "corrected" to sound as in Latin. This happened in early modern Hebrew.


----------



## tFighterPilot

The word את has indeed originally meant, other than it's popular meaning as preceding a definite object, simply "with". Later, only the inflations of the words remained, that is איתי, איתו etc. The word itself was completely replaced with עם. Another example for it is the show לונדון את קירשנבאום which means "London with Kirshenbaum".


----------



## arielipi

I think it is more into the 'and'.


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> The word את has indeed originally meant, other than it's popular meaning as preceding a definite object, simply "with". Later, only the inflations of the words remained, that is איתי, איתו etc. The word itself was completely replaced with עם..


Are you saying that modern את = and, with, is original Hebrew (vs. borrowing from a European language)?

---

Added: according to Strong's there are two dozens את = _with_ in the Bible. Although some seem to me suspicious (that is, variations of את as sign of definite direct object), Strong's is convincing. Yet I suspect that modern את = _with _is a foreign borrowing and not the Biblical word.

http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?strongs=H854


----------



## tFighterPilot

Well, I'm saying what I was taught in the Semitic Linguistics course I took. The professor could've been wrong.


----------



## origumi

Ruvik Rosental:


> בשותפויות מוסיפים את התוספת "את" בין שני שמות השותפים. מהיכן זה הגיע? הרי בשפות  אחרות קיימת התוספת ההגיונית של ו´ החיבור.
> 
> "את" אינה אלא ו´ החיבור הצרפתית et , רשומה באותיות עבריות. בסוף המאה  ה-19 היתה  לצרפתית השפעה לא מעטה על שפת הארץ, וכך הומצא היצור המוזר "כהן  את לוי" שפירושו  "כהן ולוי". יש טענה שהמילה היא עברית, שכן "את" פירושו  גם "עם", כבר במקרא. יוסף,  למשל, "היה רועה את אחיו בצאן" (בראשית לז).  כמו כן, בכל רבדי העברית נפוצות מאוד  נטיות "את" במשמעות "עם" כמו "אתו".  גם מילון אבן-שושן קושר באותה דרך את השימוש  ב"את" בשותפויות. ואולם, "את"  במשמעות "עם" ללא הנטיות היא מילה ארכאית, ואינה  בשימוש כלשהו בעברית  החדשה. לא סביר שדווקא אנשי עסקים ובעלי חנויות, שתמיד הושפעו  משמות  ומבנים שאולים יאמצו אותה. נוסף לכך, בשפות המשפיעות הקישור בין שותפים  אינו  "עם" אלא "ו", בעוד "עם" אינו לגמרי סימטרי והוא מבטא הייררכיה  מסוימת בין השם  הראשון לשני.


----------



## airelibre

So you never hear שם ושם? It always has to be שם את שם?


----------



## arielipi

No, it can be whatever you want it to be.


----------

